# VIC Now open for ICT Applications from 1st July 2017



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Good News !!!

ICT is now open for ICT applications

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

However they have now adopted the identical process as NSW

Due to the high volume of ICT applications, this process has been adopted

Cheers


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Does it help to apply with 70 pts for 190 ? In 261313 category?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Does it help to apply with 70 pts for 190 ? In 261313 category?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I presume you already have 70 points in 189

Then no sense

By the time they decide you would already have an invite under 189

Cheers


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Nope, sorry if I was not clear. I have 65 for 189 and 70 for 190. Hoping either one of these comes soon. I have applied already for 189 (65 pts) and 190NSW (70 pts). Contemplating if I should do VIC 190.. If I decide to apply, is that new EOI?

My current EOI has both 189 and 190 tied under one EOI.. It doesn't allow me to add VIC or I overlooked. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Nope, sorry if I was not clear. I have 65 for 189 and 70 for 190. Hoping either one of these comes soon. I have applied already for 189 (65 pts) and 190NSW (70 pts). Contemplating if I should do VIC 190.. If I decide to apply, is that new EOI?
> 
> My current EOI has both 189 and 190 tied under one EOI.. It doesn't allow me to add VIC or I overlooked.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Make a new EOI for VIC on 1st July using another email id

You are legally allowed

Don't disturb the existing EOI

Cheers


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Great, I'll give it a shot. Fingers crossed. Btw is there a way to preupload my resume? Got some niche skills from IT market but not sure how to grab attention or add weightage from it. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Great, I'll give it a shot. Fingers crossed. Btw is there a way to preupload my resume? Got some niche skills from IT market but not sure how to grab attention or add weightage from it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


No way mate

That was possible only in the earlier regime where your CV could have made a direct impact 

An outside chance is the years of experience designation and the companies you worked with can tip you over the edge as that is also given in the EOI if I remember correctly 

Cheers


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No way mate
> 
> That was possible only in the earlier regime where your CV could have made a direct impact
> 
> ...


That's right. Sad to know it's not possible now. Anyways I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. Cheers mate

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks. However in the link where does it state that nominations are now open from 1 Jul 2017?

Also I am not able to understand the difference between the earlier regime and the new protocol. Could you please elaborate on the change in Victoria State nomination process?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks. However in the link where does it state that nominations are now open from 1 Jul 2017?
> 
> Also I am not able to understand the difference between the earlier regime and the new protocol. Could you please elaborate on the change in Victoria State nomination process?


Before: You submitted an application to Victoria with your CV included. They looked at your CV and made a decision. 

After: They skim the top rated entries from SkillSelect where 190 Victoria is indicated. It is unclear what Victoria uses to rank candidates, but your CV is not part of that ranking.


Not surprised they did this. It was a mess last year.

EDIT: Sorry, to clarify it looks like they WILL be checking for employability, etc as before..... only AFTER you've been skimmed. It will be interesting to see how this works. NSW just ask you to prove your points. Victoria _appear_ to be saying they will *consider* your application after being selected from SkillSelect. That kind of infers that there will be people selected by Victoria, who upon review of profile will be rejected. Scary.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Alright. I browsed their website again and found the latest update.

New application process for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria

====================

Thanks for letting us know on the latest update. However could you please advise on the process that need to be followed if one is in Victoria or on 457 as mentioned in below para? What do we need to do in case we meet any of these criterias?

==============================
Exemptions from this process


This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathways, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application without lodging an EOI first.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Alright. I browsed their website again and found the latest update.
> 
> New application process for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


Please give the details of your job offer or employment in Victoria to advise further 

Cheers


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Please give the details of your job offer or employment in Victoria to advise further
> 
> Cheers


I am currently in Victoria on 457 Visa since Feb 2017 and have not completed 1 year yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> I am currently in Victoria on 457 Visa since Feb 2017 and have not completed 1 year yet.


Points Table ?
Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Points Table ?
> Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


261111 - ICT Business Analyst 
Points expected - 70 (Still awaiting ACS assessment) without state sponsorship.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Points expected - 70 (Still awaiting ACS assessment).


Let the assessment results be out
Then you will know the experience you can claim

Then post the points table for advise

Cheers


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

Can I apply for 190 VIC now or do I have to wait until July 1st to update my EOI :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Do we need to create a new EOI or the past EOI with Victoria as preferred state will be fine ?

Thanks


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Guys, form what I see.. information and path to chose it is still foggy.
262111 (Database Admin)
75+5 - 190

> already submitted EOI 3 weeks ago (DoE 04.06.2017)
> submitted VIC application and was rejected 3 weeks ago
---
_Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

Unfortunately the Victorian Government is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 262111 Database Administrator and therefore the application has been deemed invalid.

Due to the large volume of applications received, applications for ICT occupations will not be accepted from 11 November 2016 to 30 June 2017. We anticipate this closure to be for a period of eight months however further updates will be provided if required.

We would advise you to check our website and Visa Nomination Occupation Lists for any updates: Victorian Visa Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria.

Refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website for alternative visa pathways: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection_
---
> re-submitted a new application tonight on VIC website for 190 State Sponsorship (with the same email address) | Q: where can I see the status of this application from my VIC account?

Alternatively, I will go and also create new account on VIC website for my wife and apply for her also (as primary applicant). She can go both 189 & 190.

221214 (Internal Auditor)
60+5 - 189
70+5 - 190
> EOI submitted 2 weeks ago (DoE 11.06.2017)
> EOI already submitted

Fingers crossed for all of you out there.


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

I am on 457 Living in Victoria and completed 1 year of employment in Australia.
I have put EOI on 03/03/2017 for 189 with 65 points ?

1. Is there a separate pathway for existing 457 holders in VIC or should I create a new EOI with new email ID ?
2. Should I submit my EOI on 1st July itself ?
3. What if I receive my 189 invite on 5th July ? How to cancel VIC state sponsorship ?

Thanks in advance for reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> I am on 457 Living in Victoria and completed 1 year of employment in Australia.
> I have put EOI on 03/03/2017 for 189 with 65 points ?
> 
> 1. Is there a separate pathway for existing 457 holders in VIC or should I create a new EOI with new email ID ?
> ...


If you have completed 1 year in VIC you are entitled to a separate pathway

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...-nomination-for-457-visa-holders#.WVGmtIiGOHs

You need to satisfy the following

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 7.0 in each band (Not average)	Three years overall experience

So you can apply directly to VIC if you satisfy all these 3 conditions, which you apparently do

Your decision will be given in 2 weeks so apply ASAP.
You are not restricted to apply after 1st July only

Cheers


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have completed 1 year in VIC you are entitled to a separate pathway
> 
> Streamlined Pathway to Visa Nomination for 457 Visa Holders - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response . I checked the link and the point mentioned regarding work experience is ambiguous . 

" have worked for a minimum of one of the last three years in Victoria, in their nominated occupation with one or more Victorian businesses "

Are they looking for 3 years stay in Victoria and min 1 year experience or just minimum 1 year experience in Victoria ?


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Thanks for the response . I checked the link and the point mentioned regarding work experience is ambiguous .
> 
> " have worked for a minimum of one of the last three years in Victoria, in their nominated occupation with one or more Victorian businesses "
> 
> Are they looking for 3 years stay in Victoria and min 1 year experience or just minimum 1 year experience in Victoria ?


Interpreting the lang. Hope I get it right. 

I reckon it is "3yrs VIC experience in which atleast a yr of exp should match nominated occupation."

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys I'm currently working in NSW. So with the new changes do I still have to show a job offer in VIC and only then will be given considered for 190 VIC? Or its like 190 for NSW?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinuodh said:


> Guys I'm currently working in NSW. So with the new changes do I still have to show a job offer in VIC and only then will be given considered for 190 VIC? Or its like 190 for NSW?


The earlier reference to Job offer it seems has been removed and they have totally moved to the NSW model

Cheers


----------



## tkhoa2711 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm intending to apply for 261313 Software Engineer. The Victorian website states that the minimum work experience is 3 years. Does that count for all employments after graduation, or only after meeting the point skill assessment? For myself, I have total 3 years of oversea working experience, but ACS deducted 2 years from it. Then do I still meet the 190's requirement?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tkhoa2711 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm intending to apply for 261313 Software Engineer. The Victorian website states that the minimum work experience is 3 years. Does that count for all employments after graduation, or only after meeting the point skill assessment? For myself, I have total 3 years of oversea working experience, but ACS deducted 2 years from it. Then do I still meet the 190's requirement?
> 
> Thanks


Nope
Only the experience which ACS has allowed counts

So you do not qualify for sponsorship through VIC

Cheers


----------



## tkhoa2711 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Only the experience which ACS has allowed counts


Thanks for the clarification! By the way, do you have any link or reference to this info? I couldn't find them in their website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tkhoa2711 said:


> Thanks for the clarification! By the way, do you have any link or reference to this info? I couldn't find them in their website.


VIC may not have mentioned it specifically, but in all immigration issues the states follow the DIBP rules, and this what the DIBP rules say

I presume you have at least 55 points without sponsorship

Anyways submit an EOI under 190 with VIC ticked.
Do not claim points for the 2 years deducted by ACS
If they sponsor you well and good, it they dont , you lose nothing

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

newbienz said:


> No way mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Earlier system was good for people with rear skill set . On the other hand any body can fake the system by creating fake CV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have already submited my EOI a few months back ( after VIC close ). Do you guys think my EOI still valid or do I have to submit a new EOIonce they opened?


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Can I put EOI for Victoria today or should I wait for 1st July ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have already submited my EOI a few months back ( after VIC close ). Do you guys think my EOI still valid or do I have to submit a new EOIonce they opened?


There is an outside chance that may use a filter to select only those EOIs which have been submitted after 1st July

Its all guesswork and presumptions

Its an individual decision

Cheers


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

newbienz said:


> There is an outside chance that may use a filter to select only those EOIs which have been submitted after 1st July
> 
> Its all guesswork and presumptions
> 
> ...


If that happens, I have to submit my EOI again after 1st of July?
:mad2:

I submitted my EOI 14/02/2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nir said:


> If that happens, I have to submit my EOI again after 1st of July?
> :mad2:
> 
> I submitted my EOI 14/02/2017


All guesswork and presumption 

Your guess is as good as mine

If I were you, I would withdraw the earlier EOI and submit a fresh one on 1st July

But finally your decision 

Cheers


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

newbienz said:


> All guesswork and presumption
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine
> 
> ...


I will wait another 1 week to see how this goes  hoping that they will proceed first come first serve basis.


----------



## tkhoa2711 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> VIC may not have mentioned it specifically, but in all immigration issues the states follow the DIBP rules, and this what the DIBP rules say
> 
> I presume you have at least 55 points without sponsorship
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I currently have 65 points (without state nomination).

And I happen to find this in their FAQ section:



> *What are the work requirements?*
> 
> To be eligible for visa nomination you must have a minimum of two years paid work experience in your nominated occupation, *after obtaining your qualifications*, unless otherwise stated.


Anyway, I will go for it as you said - nothing to lose


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

VIC accepted applications from July until Nov for PY 2016-17, If I am not wrong. In other words they were active only for 5 months out of 12 months in 2016-17 program year. 

May I understand in what way they messed last year compared to 2015-16? Just to understand, since I got the nomination during 2016-17 PY. 



FFacs said:


> Before: You submitted an application to Victoria with your CV included. They looked at your CV and made a decision.
> 
> After: They skim the top rated entries from SkillSelect where 190 Victoria is indicated. It is unclear what Victoria uses to rank candidates, but your CV is not part of that ranking.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> VIC accepted applications from July until Nov for PY 2016-17, If I am not wrong. In other words they were active only for 5 months out of 12 months in 2016-17 program year.
> 
> May I understand in what way they messed last year compared to 2015-16? Just to understand, since I got the nomination during 2016-17 PY.


It's clear
They don't feel,the need to sponsor too many ICT applicants 
I don't think they messed

They would rather ensure that the existing engineers get employed instead of bringing fresh competition 

It's a wise decision 

Cheers


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

newbienz said:


> It's clear
> 
> They don't feel,the need to sponsor too many ICT applicants
> 
> ...




Yeah I am glad that I got the nomination from VIC, however, I am really sad that its very much impossible for 55+ ( ICT ) pointers to get the nomination due to new selection process just like NSW. 

I would still prefer old way of going by strong CV which gives decent amount of chance to 55 pointers as well. 

Does holding a strong CV or getting nomination from VIC assures a job in VIC is altogether a different story to debate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> Only the experience which ACS has allowed counts
> 
> So you do not qualify for sponsorship through VIC
> ...


Sorry to say, but this is completely wrong. I asked this questions directly from VIC few months back and below is their response:

_"Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 

If you are applying for Victorian skilled visa nomination under an occupation assessed by the Australian Computer Society, you must provide a detailed CV which includes detailed information about your overall work experience history."_

They just want post-qualification experience.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> Sorry to say, but this is completely wrong. I asked this questions directly from VIC few months back and below is their response:
> 
> _"Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> 
> ...


Here's the problem. It would appear they're using skimming from the submitted EOIs to thin-out the number of CVs they have to review. The EOIs need to be accurate for visa application, so use ACS' system. Regardless of whether or not Victoria use ACS' approach in their review, they will prioritise applications for that review based upon the ACS approach.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Sorry to say, but this is completely wrong. I asked this questions directly from VIC few months back and below is their response:
> 
> _"Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> 
> ...


If you have that in writing, I stand corrected

But the letter may be ambiguous

They say that in the CV you mention your entire Job experience which everyone would anyways give

Is it possible for you to write to them back and ask if they can also count the un allowed experience towards the 3 years ?

Cheers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you have that in writing, I stand corrected
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

No worries mate. Now according to new process for ICT occupations, everyone should follow exactly how you said i.e. mention ACS only experience because of EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Here's the problem. It would appear they're using skimming from the submitted EOIs to thin-out the number of CVs they have to review. The EOIs need to be accurate for visa application, so use ACS' system. Regardless of whether or not Victoria use ACS' approach in their review, they will prioritise applications for that review based upon the ACS approach.


We have all forgotten the original question
If you are applying through EOI anyways you have to follow DIBP rules, and not VIC rules

The question here started with the OP that he wants to apply under the VIC pathway to PR which requires minimum 3 years experience

As he has only 3-2 years experience, the deducted years become important

If VIC accepts the ACS deducted portion also then he is eligible to apply

In view of the clarification given by Adnan, I think the OP should make an application under the pathway.
Maximum they will reject it, What has he to lose ?
If they accept it, he gets an invite!!!!

Cheers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> But the letter may be ambiguous
> 
> They say that in the CV you mention your entire Job experience which everyone would anyways give
> 
> ...


It should be fine because while filling VIC sponsorship application the question is *"Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *"*

So it's obvious that they bypass ACS recommendations regarding total experience. The requirement of ACS assessment is just to confirm that the applicant is eligible to apply for occupation he has chosen (at least I think so).


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Now they will follow DIBP EOI ,so there we log application we have experience validate by ACS for the nominated occupation . I believe , they will have filter on this exp rather than any exp which is not validated by ACS .


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Best thing to do is go with ACS experience.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Still they looking by the CV. Not like nsw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Read the below in VIC site.

_2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in DIBP’s SkillSelect, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2017), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it._

So its clear not to submit a new application if its already done in Skillselect.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Guys, any news? Anybody applying for VIC 190SS that have received positive assessment?

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> Guys, any news? Anybody applying for VIC 190SS that have received positive assessment?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


With almost 1mo and no answer I suppose NO is the answer to my question 

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

alex.fatu said:


> With almost 1mo and no answer I suppose NO is the answer to my question
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk




Yes. Mostly onshore invites till yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Need clarification... According to the latest updates from VIC state, all the ICT applicants need to create a separate 190 EOI. However, I came across few messages in this forum stating that they applied on VIC website as well as created EOI 190 for VIC state too!!

Your comment is much appreciated!


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> Need clarification... According to the latest updates from VIC state, all the ICT applicants need to create a separate 190 EOI. However, I came across few messages in this forum stating that they applied on VIC website as well as created EOI 190 for VIC state too!!
> 
> Your comment is much appreciated!




ICT Applicants who have job offer, are on 457 visa, or are Victorian Ph.D graduate can still apply through their website.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone from 263111 code got victorian invite


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Guys any updates for VIC SS invitations?


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

No news, as far as I know.
I am also interested to see if they are still working or not )

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

Any updates yet guys?


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> Any updates yet guys?


I've been waiting to hear from them since Aug 6th, 2017. I hope they will take the complete 12 weeks time to get back to us.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

I submitted my EOI today stating VIC as preferred State for Nomination. 
I have 75 + 5 SS points and reading the comments in this forum, it looks like my wait is going to be long. May be next year?  
I was really hoping that Visa 190 would be really smooth for everyone. 
Those who have received VIC invites, please keep us all posted.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

alex.fatu said:


> With almost 1mo and no answer I suppose NO is the answer to my question
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


Hello Alex, 

Could you please update us about your status thus far? 
Are you still awaiting VIC invite? 

Please update us, it will be of great help. 
Thanks!


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Sorry guys ... I was quite busy lately.
VIC 190SS Visa Invite - received
Lodge the application on October 30th and waiting since then.

What are the updates from your side?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

alex.fatu said:


> Sorry guys ... I was quite busy lately.
> VIC 190SS Visa Invite - received
> Lodge the application on October 30th and waiting since then.
> 
> What are the updates from your side?


Congratulations Alex. 

I have just applied for VIC 190 Nomination. 

I havent yet received the Pre-Invite from VIC. If you dont mind, could you help me with the below questions? 

1. How many days did it take for you to receive the Pre-Invite? 
2. After submitting your VIC nomination application on LIVEinVIC website, how many days did it take for VIC to nominate you in SkillSelect? 
3. Will the EOI get frozen as soon as VIC nomination is confirmed on Skill Select?
4. Are the invites sent out immediately or during the Bi-weekly Invitation rounds?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Good News !!!
> 
> ICT is now open for ICT applications
> 
> ...


I did submit my EOI on 3rd Oct with 70 points for Victoria. With this new announcement can I expect the state invite by this month, if not ... how long will it take?


----------

